# Looking for owner time - BVI - April 2014



## bkaushansky (Aug 6, 2013)

I am looking for owner time aboard a 40+ft catamaran in BVI. Mid April 2014 timeframe. Can anyone point me in the direction of an owner or website/forum that might have listings? 

If you need direct contact or sailing resume, please PM or email (forum user id plus gmail).

Thanks.
Boris


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Boris, you won't be able to receive PMs as your membership is too new along with not enough posts; however, occasionally an owner will check the forum for requests such as yours. Forum rules do not allow owners to advertise their boats (although some may slip by us) for rental but they can still look.

You might also post a message here: Traveltalkonline

Good luck.


----------



## bkaushansky (Aug 6, 2013)

Donna,

Thank you. That's the sight I used years ago.
-Boris


----------



## Barbie8Ken (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you Donna for the tip on TravelTalkOnline! GREAT source of information. thank you!


----------

